# seletion canes



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a good link to se what walking sticks are available

http://www.walking-canes-sticks.co.uk/contents/en-uk/d50_Luxory_Dress_Canes.html


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great site Cobalt. A lot of nice antique canes on it. The prices don't seem unreasonable either.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A few nice walking sticks price does seem reasonable but perhaps some are to commercial so a couple of nice carved ones from Paul daunt and Kevs carvings

Paul daunt hiking pole














kevs carvings stick


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a brace of pheasants on a thumb stick by Lee Jones

its his 5th attempt at carving nice job


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a couple of crooks made from Scottish black faced rams horn on a hazel shank

made by hazel & horn from Sorn


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice looking sticks. Thanks for sharing cobalt


----------

